# A Few Questions..



## CanadianBunBun (Jan 6, 2011)

Tomorrow I'am going to buy a new cage for my bunny, Mariella. We are getting her, her own cage because she doesn't seem to get along with any of the other bun's. It's kind of cute how she seems to want to be the only Bunny in her mum's life. She is seriously strange.. I'll visit my boyfriend out in the country for a weekend and she'll be ecstatic because she's the only rabbit there(don't worry I get a babysitter for my other rabbits when I go away. Anyways enough of me rambling on...

the cage I was thinking of getting her is called "Clean Living 6 Level Cage" by Ware. 
The measurements are as follows:
L 32" x W 22" x H 61 1/2

http://common2.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/5687/2016631/1/Clean+Living+Cage+6+Level+-+Medium.jpg

there's the URL as I'am not quite sure how to post pictures yet

I'm wondering if this would be a good cage for one bunny? And if the levels will be a problem, the height? Also I read some reviews on the cage and the cage it self looks great but the shelves seems to break easily.. which gave me the idea of cutting pieces of wood to replace the levels and then putting tile on top for easier cleaning...hooks on the sides to secure it in place. The ladders will be made out of wood also and will have tile on it. Well thats just an idea anyways

What do you guys think?


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 6, 2011)

although it looks tall it does not really look very big. i hope your bun is a little one


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a cage made by the same people. It is wider and deeper, but not as tall. I have found that my rabbit never gets all the way to the top, so the extra two shelves would be useless to me anyway. I also added the play-pen which gives her a lot more room. She tends to sleep in the house and run around in the play-pen.

From comparing the cages I think the one you are looking at is more for ferrits.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2011)

That cage looks to small and not wide(long) enough. It needs to be wider(longer). The rabbit needs to be able to lay down and spread out. Are you gonna litter box train your rabbit? Alot ppl use cat boxes. So it needs to fit a litter box. 

I agree...it looks like a ferrit cage.


----------



## CanadianBunBun (Jan 6, 2011)

Mariella is a Dwarf-Lionhead. She is 10 months old and she is the size of my other 2 rabbits that are 6 months old. I don't think she is going to get any bigger really. She's about 5 pounds. 

Brandy, what kind of cage do you have? I mean, what is it's name? I'm not sure if I can get it here in Canada. I wanted to buy the clean living playpen but it's not available in Canada :expressionless


----------



## CanadianBunBun (Jan 6, 2011)

Mariella is partially litter trained.. she's got the hang of peeing in the litter box but has not accomplished pooping in the litter box. Our litter boxes are more rabbit sized. They are much much smaller. But still I understand what you mean.. its too short. But I don't know what to do.. the pet stores here won't order in specialty products that is products they don't normally stock. So I'm in a real pickle. Mariella has been living in a carrier for a while.. with lots of time out of it of course but she obviously needs her own space.:?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2011)

*Super Pet My First Home Extra Large Cage* 



This was my first cage I hadand its large and fits a litter box. I put a xpen around it so the bunny can jump out of the cage and have more room to run. 


PS) it's from petsmart


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you make NIC cage?


----------



## CanadianBunBun (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I thought about it many many times. I would love to with all my heart. But I really am horrible with tools and unfortunately I do not have the time to make it at the moment because I'am doing many assignments and working towards my upcoming exams. And I need a cage NOW. :/


----------



## CanadianBunBun (Jan 6, 2011)

I've thought about a dog pen with tiles to cover the hardwood floor.. but how would I keep my cats away while I'm in class?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get tops for x-pens or make one. You can buy wire mesh at a hardware store and cut it a bit bigger than the pen and bend the edges so it sits on top. If needed, you could make 2 that each cover 1/2 of the top so you can take one off when you need to. Depending on your cats, you could use clip a blanket on top to keep them out. You might also need to put wire around it so the cats can't get their paws in.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jan 6, 2011)

NIC cages don't require any tools - just a pair of cutters or scissors - they're fairly easy to assemble with Zip ties (cable ties or tie wraps) and they're so much cheaper than any other cage - depending on how many grids you can get per package -


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a link to the cage I have. You should be able to order it on line.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3074861

this is the playpen
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751767

This is what the web site says about shipping to Canada:
Canada

Purolator Ground Service
Most products may be shipped to locations in Canada via Purolator Ground Service. You can expect your order to arrive within 3-8 business days. Business days are Monday-Friday, excluding federal holidays in the United States and Canada.
Purolator Air Service
Most products may be shipped to locations in Canada via Purolator Air Service. You can expect your order to arrive within 2-3 business days. Business days are Monday-Friday, excluding federal holidays in the United States and Canada.

I would think you could get what you wanted, they even have a special $5 shipping.


----------



## Blabauve (Jan 6, 2011)

I recommend a NIC cage, I put one together the other night in about 1 hour for 1 rabbit. It's really easy for them to have a second level in it, great for 1 bunny - plus it was VERY inexpensive. It would be a lot less expensive than that WARE cage, and the bun would be happier.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

*CanadianBunBun wrote: *


> Well I thought about it many many times. I would love to with all my heart. But I really am horrible with tools and unfortunately I do not have the time to make it at the moment because I'am doing many assignments and working towards my upcoming exams. And I need a cage NOW. :/


dude, i'm hopeless with tools and everything but i managed to make a NIC cage that was 70cms deep, 140cms long and 140cms tall with 4 levels in less than an hour!

if you can use a zip tie and use scissors you are set  hehe 

it will end up cheaper and more fulfulling for you rabby than anything store bought.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 7, 2011)

I think a minimum of 2'x4' is a good gauge (whether it has levels or not) - I think that cage is too small, sorry.


----------



## CanadianBunBun (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys so I decided to get a dog pen. I've had it since Friday and its working very well :biggrin:
I was afraid at first that my cats would be little bum heads about it(i.e. jumping into the pen or bothering Mariella)I tried pinning a blanket over top of it the first night when I went to bed and well that didn't work lol. Poor Mariella! The blanket had fallen in on her! But she was okay. But luckily so far in the last few days they've completely ignored it. so YAY!!

I wanted to put a picture up but I can't figure it out soo...
a few pics(not amazing quality though) are up in the gallery now if you want to take a look.


----------

